# Visa for a Nanny?? Please Advice



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hello there,
Is there a visa to sponsor a nanny/babysitter to babysit a new born child.
I want the nanny a couple of months before delivery and a few months later.
Unfortunately our parents can't travel to Australia due to commitments back home and due to health reasons too.
we have a Aunty in India willing to travel to Australia and assist us during that period.
I don't know if there is a visa that allows her to travel here for such a purpose.
Can she babysit (without pay) on tourist visa. Can i declare the true reason for her travel and still be successful to get a visa for her.:confused2: I may want her here for 6 months .
I would appreciate if some one can give me inputs on this query.
Me and my wife are PR holders.
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

There is no visa for nannies unless you are a diplomat and no she can not work on a tourist visa! Being from a HOUR country you'll be hard pushed at getting a visa for her for that purpose anyway!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

She can come on tourist visa and help you with a baby as long as she is not paid.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and she wont really be a babysitter or nanny rather a visiting relative. As long as you prove you can support her she can get 6 months visa which can be extended for another 3-6 months


----------

